# Brake load sensing valve



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm having a lot of trouble on my sister's '92 Maxima SE (no ABS). Her rear calipers were stuck and the pistons were rusted, so I replaced them with the pads. After a complete flush and bleed, the master cylinder started showing signs of bypassing, so I replaced it today. I bled out the master and hooked it up and the brake pedal felt fairly stiff, but I bled each wheel three more times just to be sure. The pedal still felt stiff, so I started the car to see where it was - nothing. The pedal still goes almost to the floor. After shutting the car off, the pedal felt a little lower than it was before starting.

Are there any special procedures that I may need to follow when bleeding the brakes on this particular car? Does the load sensing valve I saw in the FSM need bled in some special way?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you don't have the load sensing valve. Only ABS equipped 92-94 SEs had it.
no special bleeding procedure, just patience.


----------

